# Cube Stereo Pro 2011



## surprise11 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo 

Ich möchte mir, kommendes Jahr ein neues Bike zulegen, und da bin ich auf das Cube Stereo Pro 2011 gestoßen. Allgemein gesehen habe ich nicht wirklich viel Ahnung von MTB, aber das soll sich ändern. Das Stereo würde mein erstes Fully sein. Mein MTB  - können würde ich als eher durchschnittlich bezeichnen, und der Einsatzort wäre so ziemlich "alles" .

Jetzt zu meiner Frage  - sind die Komponenten o.k., oder sind Teile verbaut die so nicht passend sind?! Mit welchem "wirkliche" VK muss ich rechnen?

Vielen Dank im voraus
Mfg Klaus[FONT="][/FONT]


----------



## mi2 (22. Dezember 2010)

wenn du das bike kaufst ist es eigentlich gleich fahrbereit. Es Gibt bessere teile aber die sind nicht unbedingt nötig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (22. Dezember 2010)

die Revelation Federgabel des Stereos hat 2-Step (Kein Kurbeln zum Absenken wie bei U-Turn mehr) und eine Steckachse - Ist beides schonmal ganz gut!

Die Bremsen sind Hayes Stroker Ryde - da kriege ich persönlich Magenschmerzen wenn ich daran denke, wie schnell man mit dem Stereo runterwärts wird. Ich hoffe mal, die wurden gegenüber den Vorvorjahresmodellen stark verbessert was die Bremsleistung und den Kraftaufwand angeht. 
Ich habe sie damals an meinem AMS gefahren und das war der Horror.

Aber kauf dir das Bike erst mal, wenn was nicht passt, dann wechsel die Parts einfach. 

An sich wird dir das Bike bestimmt Freude bereiten - ich freu mich schon wie verrückt, wenn ich meines nur ansehe 

Bergauf wird es dir die erste Zeit (Gewicht und Geometrie) vielleicht etwas träge vorkommen, falls du vorher ein Hardtail hattest. Dafür hast du eine geile Traktion und kommst überall an 


Preislich könnte ein Nachlass zwischen 100 und 200 Euro drin sein.


----------



## surprise11 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo
Wie soll ich das mit den Hayes Stroke jetzt verstehen ? Sollen gleich andere dran?
Hier nochmal die Daten: http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/hpa-series/stereo-pro/
Fahre jetzt im Moment die Avid Juci und bin mit denen voll zufrieden.
Mfg


----------



## fatz (22. Dezember 2010)

zu hayes stroker:
gleich abbauen und verchecken, neu kriegst wenigstens noch ein n bissl geld dafuer. eine avid elixir / code / juicy kaufen. 

ueber die laufraeder wurde hier auch nicht viel gutes geschrieben.

der rest ist ok. allenfalls statt dem shimano xt schaltwerk ein sram x9, aber das ist schon ein wenig
geschmackssache.  

evtl. waer's sinnvoller, du schaust ob du noch ein 2010er model auftreibst.


----------



## Bymike (23. Dezember 2010)

Wie gesagt, die neuen Hayes bin ich nie gefahren, aber mit den alten hatte ich damals in den Alpen starke Fading- und Kraftprobleme. Da kam einfach nichts mehr, wenn man länger bergab fuhr - und damit war der Spaß dann weg.

Das mit dem Bremsentausch ist schon ne gute Idee, weil am Bike sonst gefühlt viel Potential verloren geht.

Die Sunringle Laufräder habe ich aktuell auch noch am Stereo - recht schmal und es gibt leichtere Laufräder. Wobei ich mit diesen bis jetzt noch keine Probleme hatte.


----------



## surprise11 (23. Dezember 2010)

Hi
Also wäre Formula RX/the one oder Avid Elixier CR besser -  beides mit (18 er) Scheiben
Mfg


----------



## surprise11 (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo
Erstmal danke für die vielen TIPPS!
Mein Händler des Vertrauens würde mir das Bike mit der Avid Elixir CR Bremse um 2000 geben - ist dieser Preis o.k , oder soll ich doch ein 2010 er kaufen?
Wo liegt der Unterschied bei XT bzw SLX.
Mfg Klaus


----------



## dusi__ (13. Januar 2011)

Ich hab auch ne Avid Elixir CR und bin megamäßig zufrieden!  ist n echter Wurfanker.
XT und SLX : Slx ist sogar die Shimano - All Mountain Komponente. sie ist im vergleich zur XT ein wenig schwerer aber dafür kosten die ersatzteile nicht so viel.
slx ist auf jeden fall (für die kurbel und kassette) ne gute wahl. sehr robust und hält viel aus.

die xt ist ein wenig leichter aber dafür teurer. allerdings finde ich das XT schaltwerk und die trigger um ein vielfaches besser als die SLX.


----------



## fatz (13. Januar 2011)

ich denk mir der elixir passt's. das 24er kettenblatt wuerd mich noch stoeren. auch mit der 
36er kassette. frag mal, ob man da ein 22er drauf kriegt. kommt halt drauf an, wie steil du 
rauffaehrst. 
ob slx oder xt ist eigentlich egal. slx ist halt ein bissl schwerer.


----------



## Blanke (16. Januar 2011)

Hol dir lieber das : http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a15820/cube-stereo-rx.html?
Von der Ausstattung besser als das 2011er Pro und nur 1700 buggs ;-)
Ich werde es mir die Tage bestellen... mich stÃ¶rt es einfach wenn ich fÃ¼r nen Neurad(ca 2100â¬) hinlege und dann noname-kurbel etc habe, also das billigste was shimano anbietet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surprise11 (16. Januar 2011)

Wie ist das Spezalised Stumpjumper FSR im Vergleich, wÃ¼rd ich fÃ¼r 2150â¬ bekommen.
Bin hin und her gerissen!?
Mfg Klaus


----------



## pokerjoe (1. April 2011)

Hallo, 
könnte zu nem Ausstellungsstück Stereo kommen,
2009 aufgebaut, nur einmal im Hof gefahren, Kunde wollte es dann doch nicht.
Talas RLC
RP23
XT und Sram x09 komponenten

Preis 2800,- könnt ich für 1500,- abstauben

Ja oder nein?!

taugen tut's mir,
oder soll ich doch ein neues Canyon nehmen, wg Garantie und so...


----------

